# crinone gel



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

I am hoping you can help, Barts have told me I can stop the crinone gel at 10 weeks pregnant, as much as i dislike the stuff i am quite scared about doing this, should i taper it and do one every other day or do you think its ok just to stop. I have a fair few left so thats not an issue.

Please help

Vanessa


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

As the dose regime that you have been prescribed is the remit of your doctor I am really unable to say differently to them.

My experience of the cyclogest pessaries is that my clinic wean you off over 1 week at week 13.

Your placenta should have taken over producing lots of hormones by this stage.

Different clinics/consultants have different opinions on when the placenta is sufficiently functioning and there does not appear to be a clear answer. Some clinics even stop shortly after a positive pregnancy test.

If you want to wean off then it would not do any harm - discuss with your clinic.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Vanessa,

If you have enough supply then there is no harm in tapering down over a couple of weeks  if you would feel better about this  Different clinics have different protocols so there isn't really any proven right or wrong way to stop progesterone support (apart from women with proven deficiency where it is required for longer periods) 

My own clinic only provide progesterone for the 2ww (and there are a still an awful lot of children in SE Scotland only here courtesy of EFREC  )

All the best to you and bubs   
Maz x

(Hi Hazel  posted at same time  )


----------

